# Time capsule / BBOX : est ce que cela fait bon menage ?



## tomtom77 (30 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

j'ai  2 portables à la maison 1 PC +  1 macbook pro, + 1 Ipad 
mon fournisseur d'accès est Bouygues j'ai donc une BBOX.
voila mes besoins :
1 - j'aimerai pouvoir utiliser Time machine avec les 2 portables 
2 - j'aimerai pouvoir mettre mes librairies iphoto et itunes sur un DD externe, et ne pas mettre çà en local sur macbook pro *, 
est ce possible avec la time capsule ?
3 - j'ai entendu dire que la cohabitation TC + BBOX n'était pas top, vrai faux ?
quelle est la configuration adaptée ?
est ce que Time caspsule répond à mes besoins ?


----------



## tomtom77 (31 Juillet 2010)

Bon a croire que je dois etreble seul a vouloir ce genre de configuration....


----------



## litaire (15 Août 2010)

Salut TomTom77,
J'utilise depuis bientôt un an une Bbox et une TC : j'ai créé un réseau WiFi (sécurité WPA2 + filtrage adresses mac) avec la TC qui est connectée à la Bbox via les ports ethernet et j'ai bien sûr désactivé le WiFi de la Bbox et ça fonctionne très bien.
La TC permet de réduire la puissance d'émission du WiFi et de ne pas "arroser" tout le voisinage.
J'y connecte simultanément en WiFi 3 MacBook, 1PC, 1 iPhone, une imprimante réseau HP WiFi, 1 AirPort Express pour la musique sur la chaine audio, 1 Nitendo DS et éventuellement des "invités", et tout ça sans aucun pb ! 
Quant à l'utilisation mixte (sous réserve departitionnage ?) de la TC en DD externe, je ne l'ai pas fait, j'utilise un MacBook avec un DD de 500 gigas et ça me suffit pour stocker assez de musique et de photos pour l'instant. La TC me sert donc de sauvegarde automatique via Time Machine et de base AirPort.


----------



## darkslide (15 Août 2010)

1. Oui, bien sur
2. Pourquoi pas
3. Pas d'idée pour Bouygues - mais ça marche parfaitement comme ça chez moi (NEUF)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2010)

darkslide a dit:


> 1. Oui, bien sur



Mais non, pas du tout ! Où as tu vu que Time Machine pouvait sauvegarder un PC/Windows ?


----------



## darkslide (16 Août 2010)

Oooop's - j'ai raté ça - non, alors!!

_Note à moi-même - lis les postes avant de répondre..._


----------



## pasapin (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Avant tout je vous souhaite une excellente nouvelle année.
J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'une magnifique Time Capsule que j'ai branché sur ma Bbox (classique) en éthernet.
Je souhaiterai abandonner le Wifi de la Bbox au profit de celui de la Time Capsule qui propose des débits plus performants.
J'ai donc désactivé celui de la Bbox et créé un nouveau réseau depuis l'utilitaire Airport.
L'ensemble fonctionne quelques minutes puis soudainement la Time Capsule est "éjecté du réseau" et n'apparait plus dans l'utilitaire Airport.

Après plusieurs tentatives, je me suis résigné à utiliser la Time Capsule comme extension du réseau : j'ai réactivé le Wifi de la Bbox et configuré la Time Capsule comme l'extension d'un réseau. 
Depuis 12h plus de déconnexion de la Time Capsule mais une grosse frustration car le débit est bridé par les performance du Wifi de la Bbox.

Y a-t-il une configuration particulière à faire au niveau de la Bbox ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## larpajonais (21 Octobre 2020)

bonjour à toi, ca fait longtemps, et j imagine que ce sujet n est plus d'actualité. 

Pour ma part, j utilise une TC depuis 2011, j'ai changé le disque car 2To ca devenait trop juste pour ma sauvegarde et mes films iTunes. Depuis 4 ans, j'aménage mon petit appartement (duplex). Ma TC était branché directement à ma box. Le mode "creation de réseau" fonctionne impeccablement. Le "souci" c'est que je vis à l'étage, car au rez de chaussée, il n'y a que la cuisine (c'est un 20m2). Je fonctionne beaucoup en wifi, mais j'ai de plus en plus d'appareil, et voulant configurer un NAS et un switch, j'ai voulu déplacer ma TC à l étage. 

Problème : je n'arrive pas à paramétrer le mode "extension de réseau". Il y a 5metres maximum entre la TC et la box (d'ailleurs, je paramètre très bien la TC depuis l'étage), mais si je fais autre chose que "ajouter à un réseau existant", il ne se connecte pas, et ne voit meme aucun réseau wifi. Est-ce normal ? La TC doit-elle obligatoirement etre branchée en ethernet pour redistribuer du réseau ?


----------

